# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Happy Birthday - Don Stiernberg

## Scott Tichenor

Born this day in Chicago in 1956. A mere babe!

----------


## Brad Weiss

GO DON!  (Cubs, too...) There's a long list of great ones, but if I HAVE to pick my favorite player, Don wins.  I love listening to my Symposium recordings of Don playing with anyone and everyone. Sheer musicality.

----------


## JEStanek

Happy Birthday, Don!

Jamie

----------


## SternART

Donnie!!!!    :Disbelief:

----------


## Jim Roberts

The "King of Cool" Happy birthday, Don!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Does that mean in 10 more years I can play like you?  :Laughing:  Happy Birthday Don and thanks so much for your contributions!! King of the fretboard!!

----------


## AlanN

1956, a good year, for sure:

Don Larsen perfect game
Elvis does Heartbreak Hotel

Happy Birthday, Don!

----------


## Maria

Happy Birthday, Donnie!!!  

"You're the best. Everyone knows it."

(well-played)

----------


## pglasse

Happy Birthday Don,

One of the swingingest mandolin players in the history of the world and a great guy too. Let's pick soon! 

All the best,

Paul Glasse,
Austin, Texas

----------


## Ronbo

Happy Birthday Don! I'll never forget that mandolin workshop we did together at Winfield back in 91' with Radim Zenkl and Dawn Watson. And then the off-stage jam afterwards. I was way out of my league, but you were so humble and gracious towards me that I didn't feel as intimidated to be swapping solos with you as I normally would have. Thanks for your great music and genuine kindness. Happy Birthday!!!

----------


## Gary Palsmeier

What Paul Glasse said! Happy Birthday! Carry on the good work!

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Happy Birthday!

I just picked up About Time and Unseasonably Cool from emusic. Both have made my commute infinitely more pleasant this week. Thank you!

/Magnus

----------


## Lawrence Fullenkamp

Happy Birtday Don, 

Your always an inspiration. My applause to you, right up front.

----------


## Don Julin

Happy Birthday Don.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Happy Birthday Don!!! I hope we will meet again at the next European mandolin festival!

Born at the same day, but 20 years later Plamen :-)

----------


## tstackhouse

Happy Birthday! Keep swinging, daddio.

                                             Tom Stackhouse

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Don Stiernberg is probably the biggest reason I'm even here. I don't know if I ever would have taken the mandolin so seriously were it not for his inspiration.

----------


## Will Patton

Wow!  Abe Lincoln, Charles Darwin AND Don Stiernberg!  Must be something in the stars.
Best on your birthday, Don.
  Will Patton

----------


## Linda Binder

Happy Birthday Donnie!!!!!!

----------


## Amy Burcham

Donnie! 
"You - you're good, you!"
Hope you had a great birthday and keep on having 'em.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

WOW!
          Thank you all very much! Hearing kind thoughts from friends all over the world has made this the best birthday ever.Thanks again and again...

----------


## Mandolusional

Don schooled me in the art of being a musician (with humor and class!) thanks Don and happy belated birthday!

----------


## John McGann

Happy Bb-lated B-day to a class act of the mando!

----------


## Karen Newell

Happy Birthday to you..........

Richard and Karen
"World's Tallest Mando Couple"

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Donnie, THIS is the year the Cubs go all the way! Happy Birthday, again, and many more. Looking forward to publishing your upcoming interview in a month or two.

----------


## Jeff A

Take a bow Donnie! 
You are one cool cat. Happy Birthday!

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Happy Birthday Don!  Thanks for the great tunes, and your shared insights here on the Cafe.

----------


## David Horovitz

Another year gone by! Happy Birthday, again, Don! Can't wait to hear what mando goodness you have in store for us in 2010.

----------


## mikeomando

Here are the number one songs from 2/11/1956:

US: Dean Martin - Memories Are Made Of This
UK: Tennessee Ernie Ford - Sixteen Tons

Very nice pairing for a fine musician on the occasion of his birthday.  Many happy returns, Don.

----------


## Mike Black

Happy Birthday Donnie!!  

All the best!

----------


## swampstomper

Scott, I hate to say it, but the year the Cubs go all the way is the year I can cook up a solo like The Don...

Seriously, happy birthday and many more to come, to inspire us with the music, vision, and approach to the whole thing. My iPod has Unseasonably Cool and Home Cooking (purchased during Don's workshop in Solingen last fall), but also Don's great rhythm guitar work behind Jethro on the two ACD's (Swing Low and Bye Bye Blues) -- what was that axe, anyway?

Finally, the shirts ... when Marshall and Stiernberg are in the same room, put on the shades!

----------


## RB250

Don,

Happy Birthday to the coolest cat in ChiTown.....or anywhere.  Hope to see you at Harper, Long Grove and anywhere else you play in the Chicago Area.  

Gang....you haven't lived until you hear Donnie's band swinging in the park in Long Grove, IL on a summer night, a beer in hand, sitting in a lawn chair with the wife!!! 

Your fan in the NW Burbs
RB250

----------


## Booie

A day late, but no less love  Happy Birth(yester)day! A master player and inspiring human being!

----------


## Doug Hoople

Days and days late, but never mind! 

Happy Birthday, Don. 

You're an inspiration in so many ways, it's hard to write them all down!

----------


## Nick Royal

Happy Birthday from Santa Cruz, Don. I look forward to seeing and hearing you back at the Symposium this coming June.
Nick Royal
ps - Wish you could bring the two jazz players who joined you in Dayton at the Classical Mandolin gathering!!

----------


## John Goodin

Only a week late but Happy Birthday from Iowa! Hope to see you at another CMSA convention soon.

John G.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Don, _this_ is the year the Cubs go all the way. Happy birthday!

----------


## Stephen Cagle

Happy B~Day.. Stephen.

----------


## pickloser

Happy Birthday!  And Go Cubs.

----------


## Don Julin

Happy Birthday Don!

----------


## JEStanek

Happy Birthday, Don!

Jamie

----------


## David Horovitz

Happy Birthday, Don. Your music and generosity in helping others less skilled at playing the cool notes continues to be a tremendous inspiration.

----------


## DSDarr

Happy Birthday Don! -- looking forward to seeing you at WIntergrass.

-David

----------


## Alan Epstein

Don...Happy Swingin Birthday,

Cheers, Alan

----------


## Amy Burcham

Great news about that interview. I played a sampling from across the CD Spectrum of Donnie yesterday for a company meeting, and it was so cool to watch people become happier, more relaxed and more alert at the same time. Every day (that you tap in to his music) is Don Stiernberg day!

----------


## pglasse

Happy birthday Don -- my talented friend -- hoping you're having a full weekend of birthday celebrations!

----------


## T Little

Hope your birthday was great. I was just listening to 220 yesterday; must have been some Don vibe floating around. I'll see you in Maryville in June. 
Tim Little

----------


## TerryBurnsKing

Happy Birthday, brother Don!

----------


## chasgrav

Wow, fifty-five years!  I bet you can't do THAT again!  (Hope you do, though).

----------


## Pete Martin

HBD Don!!!

By the way, do you know your Wintergrass schedule yet?

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Thank you all again and again. The kind words and good wishes are encouraging and really appreciated...

 Pete, my trio plays Thursday(2/24) at 8:30 in the Twisted Cork room,Saturday at 4:35 in the Evergreen in the Pines room, and again Saturday evening at 7:30 back at Twisted Cork..I may be sitting in with other acts as well..

 I'll be doing two workshops also,one on Friday at 11:15 A.M. in the Regency ballroom A, called "Advanced Mandolin: Chords, Progressions and Improv". Then on Saturday at 12:30 in the Maple room of Olympic Tower, it's "Swing and Jazz Repertoire for the Mandolin"

 Jim Cox will give a jazz bass workshop and Andy Brown a jazz guitar workshop too, but I don't have those times--they're probably at the Wintergrass site..

  What a fest! A gazillion things going on at the Hyatt Regency Bellevue. I'm looking forward to seeing you there...

----------


## jasona

Happy Birthday!

----------


## Tim C.

Happy Belated Birthday Don - what an amazing musician and performer you are, and a kind and inspiring teacher to all of us - thank you!!
Tim

----------


## Tom Wright

I guess it's not too late for me to pile on with the good wishes.
 :Mandosmiley:  Keep swinging.

----------

